# Questions about Living in Cairo



## sarahrqe (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi there. My SO and I are thinking of moving to Cairo. His company will take care of all the Visa details, but I was wondering about the day to day living there.

1. Do you need to speak Arabic? I don't speak this language, but will be happy to learn. Am mostly wondering how much I should focus on this before I arrive.

2. What is the social attitude about alcohol consumption? 

3. Will it matter that my partner and I are not married? (socially, not visa wise)

4. How safe is it?

5. Are there any social clubs for expats?

6. What are local attitudes about dogs? I have one that will come with us.

7. What is the availability of international foods?

Any help anyone has would be great. Thanks!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Do you need to speak Arabic? I don't speak this language, but will be happy to learn. Am mostly wondering how much I should focus on this before I arrive.
No need to speak arabic but try and learn when you come

2. What is the social attitude about alcohol consumption? 
No problems, plenty of bars, clubs etc about however it doesn't do to be out in the street roaring drunk

3. Will it matter that my partner and I are not married? (socially, not visa wise)
No, people around you will not know if you are married or not, unless of course you tell them.
You would only have a problem if the man in question was Egyptian

4. How safe is it?
Relatively safe but petty theft is on the increase, but saying that you are not going to be shot, knifed etc

5. Are there any social clubs for expats?
Lots of clubs for expats

6. What are local attitudes about dogs? I have one that will come with us.
Egyptians dont like dogs, muslims consider them unclean but there are dogs around.
Where are you going to stay? There are no public areas that I know of, where you could walk your dog, other than out in the desert. If you go to a park you certainly could not let him off his lead.

7. What is the availability of international foods?
You can get most things here in Cairo

Any help anyone has would be great. Thanks!


----------



## koko661 (Jul 5, 2009)

*welcom to Egypt*

Hi,living in Egypt is very safe do not worry about that .I live in Cairo that is why Isay it is safe to live there .Learing Arabic is not easy special the stylistic language ,but easier to learn the LOCAL ARABIC like most of my freinds in Cairo.
Living with your partener is not forbiden but you have to choose the right place to live in .
Bringing your dog is acceptable but you have to take care about its paper .Most pepole in Egypt have dogs .there is vet.There is also place to keep your dog in when you go to a far place and you need to leave the dog to someone to take care . 
Drinking wine should be in special hotels and bars .Not allawed in the public streets. 
Clubs are available and can be found every where .
International food is available but in 5 stars hotels ,special places down towen and malls.Feel free to contact me and good luck .


----------



## eynas (Jul 11, 2009)

sarahrqe said:


> Hi there. My SO and I are thinking of moving to Cairo. His company will take care of all the Visa details, but I was wondering about the day to day living there.
> 
> 1. Do you need to speak Arabic? I don't speak this language, but will be happy to learn. Am mostly wondering how much I should focus on this before I arrive.
> 
> ...


Hi.

You dont have to speak Arabic, but it makes life easier. You can learn pigeon Arabic very quickly if you take a crash course. You dont need much to get around and locals are always willing to understand foreigners' attempts at Arabic. They're very helpful.

Alcohol isnt a big deal, but its not available everywhere. All hotels will have it and there are local producers and a few good local beers. There's a local producer's delivery service that will bring your orders straight to your door - Drinkies. It will be more difficult during the holy month of Ramadan that will begin this year around mid August. During that period alcohol availability is extremely limited and consumption in the majority of public places is not advisable. Again, you will soon understand what is acceptable and most Egyptians give a great deal of leeway for foreigners.

The marriage thing depends on where you're living. Maadi and Zamalek are main expat regions and people tend not to make a big deal of either that or pets. I suggest you follow the dont ask dont tell policy until you get an understanding of your landlord's attitude. But you should definitely check that pets are allowed in house/apartment you rent - even if its in an expat district. Lots of locals are afraid of dogs, so even if he's small, keep him on a leach in public.

Egypt is extremely safe in comparison to almost anywhere I've traveled in the world. Its one of the things I like about it. Dont dress in very revealing clothes on the streets so you're not hassled, but otherwise you have little to worry about.

There are several clubs with a significant expat membership. Check out the Maadi Community Messenger magazine ‎+20 12 3919833. Its a free publication and has a great deal of ads for language tutors, classified, restaurants etc. Will give you a lot of information and contacts straight off the bat. 

You'll find international food everywhere, supermarkets, hotels, restaurants. Lots of the big fast food chains are there....rather go check out the local dishes. Some are great.

Dont be too worried. Cairo is a relatively easy place to live. The traffic is a nightmare though, but even that you'll get used to.

Good luck.


----------

